# Achtung! Gespannte Schnüre auf Kopfhöhe bei Mosbach



## drivingghost (24. Juni 2006)

Vorsicht in der Mosbacher Gegend. Heute ist mein Trainer bei einer Abfahrt in eine auf Kopfhöhe gespannte Schnur gefahren. 
(Waldstadt Richtung Nüstenbach)
Schnitt an Lippe, Kinn und Schulter. Nur weil er sich rückwärts vom Rad fallen ließ, konnte er größeres Unheil vermeiden.


----------



## caoz (24. Juni 2006)

äh, hallo!  
Scherz oder? Steinmäuerchen, Äste und Bäume, das kenn ich. Aber sowas!

Zum Glück ist nicht mehr passiert!

zum  sowas.

Gruss & gute Fahrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. Juni 2006)

Allerdings! Gut daß ihm nichts schlimmeres passiert ist. Frag bitte mal, wo das genau war.

Erst in Heidelberg, jetzt schlagen die Ar&§%!!!öcher auch hier zu. Wenn mir so einer unter die Finger kommt...


----------



## Ge!st (24. Juni 2006)

Anzeige erstatten. Wer so etwas macht ist ein Krimineller, der Leib und Leben andere in Gefahr bring, so was kann tödlich ausgehen


----------



## Veloziraptor (24. Juni 2006)

Mein Beileid!

Es trifft uns alle. Aber im Gegensatz zum Heidelberger Attenat sind Schnürre in Kopfhöhe auf einen anderen Taterfolg ausgerichtet als Nägel auf dem Waldboden.


----------



## Levty (24. Juni 2006)

Ohhnää! Diese Säcke. Erst auf meinem Haustrail, und jetzt auch noch bei euch drüben.

Bei meinem Trail hab ich alles weggemacht und die Nägel die dazu versträut wurden aufgesammelt, alleine! Seit dem kann man fahren.

Viel Erfolg beim Suchen und Ertappen.

Cheers. Lev.


----------



## freeriderth (26. Juni 2006)

die leutz die das machen gehören in den knast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


das gibt doch ne saftige anzeige gegen unbekann, wegen mutwilliger körperverletzung!!!oder???



viel glück das niemanden wieder was passiert!!!


mfg marco


----------



## olih (26. Juni 2006)

wow,
da fahre ich auch desöfteren, aber bis jetzt habe ich, gott sei dank, noch nix abbekommen. 
würde es aber zur anzeige bringen, das geht ja wohl gar nicht. was denken sich manche leute? nur weil man mit dem bike fährt ist man doch kein a...

wer ist dein trainer? matthias?


----------



## Mercure (27. Juni 2006)

Habe ich noch nie gehört. 
Aber das ist der Hammer, so eine absolute schei....!!!
Bin gestern auch in mosbach mit meiner Freundin gefahren, habe aber nichts gesehen. 
Wünsche gute Besserung!!


----------



## Geistereiche (27. Juni 2006)

Kann das am Rennen in Nüstenbach gelegen haben? Is ja wohl der Hammer, das! Fahre da auch öfters rum, so alleene, nicht auszudenken wenn mir das passiert wäre.
Extrem übel sowas!


----------



## easymtbiker (27. Juni 2006)

boa, krass, was gibt es nur für idioten! schade, dass er den täter nicht erwischt hat, der hätte es wohl nicht überlebt! wünsche gute besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (30. Juni 2006)

Ob er es angezeigt hat oder nicht, weiß ich nicht. Dass es mit dem Rennen zusammenhängt, glaube ich nicht. Wer wegen des Rennens da war, hat sich eigentlich nur auf der Strecke bewegt. Warum soll man da Energie vergeuden, indem man die Trails langjagt?
Ja, mein Trainer ist Matthias.
Und warum fährt die Geistereiche alleine? Geh mal auf die Seite vom TV Mosbach (Link in meiner Signatur), dort findest Du sicher eine passende Gruppe. Macht doc viel mehr Spaß als alleine rumzugurken.


----------



## Geistereiche (30. Juni 2006)

@drivingghost: Die Geistereiche fährt hauptsächlich alleine, weil sie schon viel, und vor allem viel Negatives, von den Radlern des TV gehört hat.
Sie fährt auch alleine, weil sie das Radeln in Gruppen als für ihren Fahrstil nicht so sehr passend empfindet.
Das artet immer in ein Gehetze aus...... wenn dann hetze ich mich selber, so wie es mir passt und nicht als Erster oder Letzter irgendeiner Gruppe.

Die Geistereiche fährt aber manchmal auch zu zweit oder dritt, aber nur Genuss!

Die Geistereiche stammt nämlich aus einer Zeit in der es noch RAM-Cycles gab, Marin die leichtesten Fahrräder baute, der Downhill in Kaprun und das CC-Rennen in Kirchzarten zum ersten Mal gefahren wurden.
Haaaach, waren das Zeiten...........


----------



## drivingghost (1. Juli 2006)

Unser Ruf eilt uns vorraus...
Nein, ich behaupte mal, wir sind nicht schlimmer als alle anderen Fahrradfahrer. Gewöhnungsbedürftig ist höchstens Gruppe 1.
Aber einen Versuch wäre es doch mal wert, bei Gruppe 2 oder den Genusslern mitzufahren, sollte es dann doch so schlimm sein wie erwartet, findest Du die gehörten Stories einfach bestätigt 
Ich kann mich auch noch an alte Marin-Tage erinnern, kann sooo lange also gar nicht her sein. Folglich bist Du auch nicht älter als 70 und somit voll gruppenfahrtauglich...


----------



## olih (1. Juli 2006)

ich würde ja auch gerne mal bei euch mitfahren, aber man wird echt fast vor euch gewarnt, auch von leuten, die ansonsten recht fit sind.
war gestern mit jemand fahren, der in gruppe 2 (keine ahnung ob das stimmt, auf jeden fall mittwoch abends) mitfährt und er meinte, dass es bei ihnen einiges härter zur sache geht.

an die alten ram zeiten kann ich mich auch noch erinnern.


----------



## drivingghost (2. Juli 2006)

Wenn ich mir ein neues Rad kaufen will, nennen wir es Otto, ein Freund bekommt es mit und mein: "Otto ist für Geländefahrten untauglich.", dann habe ich zwei Möglichkeiten. Ich glaube ihm oder ich teste Otto und bilde mir eine eigene Meinung. 
Mag sein, dass viele Fahrer ihre Leistung überschätzen, die glauben dann, einfach mal in der Gruppe 1 Mitfahren zu können. Die fahren 30 min mit, man sieht sie nie wieder und es wird erzählt, die Abteilung Radsport besteht nur aus Deppen.
Um in Gruppe 1 mitfahren zu können, reicht 2 mal biken die Woche nicht aus...
In Gruppe 2 wird sicher auch nicht getrödelt und geschlafen, mag sein dass der Eine oder Andere da auch dran zu beißen hat. Aber es soll ja auch keine Kaffeefahrt werden (wobei meist während oder nach der Tour ein Cappuccino getrunken wird). Es ist Training - und da muss man manchmal leiden. Sollte es einem schwer fallen, mitzuhaleten, es ist doch auch ein schöner Anreiz, etwas mehr zu trainieren um ein paar Wochen später gut mitfahren zu können. 
Fahrt einfach mal hin, sagt dem Guide dass ihr zum ersten mal dabei seid und er etwas Rücksicht nehmen soll! Nach/während der Tour fragen, wie man trainieren soll um besser mit dabei zu sein. Einfach die Klappe aufreißen. Einfach machen. Keiner lacht Euch aus, soweit ich weiß, beißt auch keiner.
Gruß,
Ramin
www.tv-radsport.de


----------



## olih (2. Juli 2006)

ok, hast mich überzeugt.  

wie gesagt, ich würde schon gerne mal mitfahren, aber durch die warnungen war ich etwas irritiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. Juli 2006)

Laß Dich nicht von der Homepage abschrecken, die macht halt nur ein Amateur.

*Duckundwegrenn*


----------



## drivingghost (2. Juli 2006)

Das war gemein. 
Aber:
Ich kann schon Fahrrad fahren.


----------



## easymtbiker (2. Juli 2006)

@geisterfahrer: lol!

also meine erfahrung sagt, dass gruppe 1 fahren schaltwerkschaden nach sich zieht! ansonsten gehts dort  schon heftig zur sache, aber wenn ich kaum fussball kann, gehe ich auch nicht zu ner oberliga- mannschaft und will in der ersten mitspielen!

sonst sind die leute sehr sympatisch. kann mir also den schlechten ruf nicht vorstellen. oder bezieht sich das auf unseren driving ohne ghost??? ok, er ist noch jung und naiv, aber sonst ganz nett!  

ich beineide euch mosbacher, dass ihr den tv habt, hab bisher hier noch keinen solchen verein gefunden.


----------



## drivingghost (3. Juli 2006)

Habe jetzt mal mit ein paar Verantwortlichen Kontakt aufgenommen. Die Leistungen der mittlerweile bis zu 20 Mitfahrern/Mitfahrerinnen der Gruppe 2 geht ziemlich weit auseinander, es wird nun darüber nachgedacht, die Gruppe zu unterteilen. Das kommt dann allen zu Gute, wird aber wohl noch etwas dauern.
Gruppe AOK Mittwochs ist außerdem erst mal weg vom Fenster. Aber da wollte sicher keiner von hier hin..
Wollts nur mal kurz erwähnt haben.

Ramin


----------



## sharky (8. Juli 2006)

oh man, was sind das für säcke die sowas machen? ich fahre am sonntag mitm FF bei uns im wald, denke wir machen auch mal nen abstecher nach MOS, hoffe nur, daß uns nicht was ähnliches passiert!

denke es ist hier wirklich von vorteil, wenn man in der gruppe fährt!!

*@geistereiche & olih*
wie wäre es mal mit ner gemeinsamen tour? es gibt neben dem TV ja noch biker ausm forum deren ruf sicher besser ist (weil sie keiner kennt  ) als der vom TV - aber ramin ist ein ganz lieber  manchmal

geisterfahrer & ich starten sonntag um nullachthundert am stockbronner hof. entspannte runde, zumal ich meinen schweren gaul nehmen muß. geplant ne 1 - 2 h runde durch den gundelsheimer wald und dann rüber richtung MOS / neckargerach etc. spätere treffpunkte also 08.00 auch möglich, da ne sternförmige runde gefahren wird, denke wir sind so gegen 10.00 auf nen cappuccino in MOS

wenn jemand interesse hat, einfach mal per PM melden!

und warum habt ihr odenwälder alle nen nick mit "geist" etc. drin?? diese häufung ist schon interessant 


*also, sonntag ab 08.00 tour raum gundelsheim - mosbach - eberbach!*


----------



## olih (8. Juli 2006)

@sharky
das mit der tour können wir gerne mal in angriff nehmen, aber die morgige tour ist schon geplant und ausgemacht.
nächste woche oder kommendes wochenende können wir gerne eine runde drehen.

ich kenne ja auch einige leute, die mit dem tv unterwegs sind und die sind auch ok.
sehe den tv immer nach der tour im venezia sitzen wenn wir im ludwig sitzen und unser apres tour weizen trinken. wir scheinen die gleichen zeiten zu haben...


----------



## Geistereiche (10. Juli 2006)

Schade das mit Sonntach hab ich glatt überlesen....hätte aber dann eh nich gekonnt weil ich zur Zeit im Ausland weile und die Reise vorbereitet hab.....

Und ausserdem war ich noch müde vom Samstach, da habe ich mein neues Trek 6500 ausgeritten.......mal ganz gemütlich, so die Wanderbahn rauf bis Robern dann übers Römerkastell nach Wagenschwend, dan kurz Pilze geguckt und über die linksseitige Abfaht der Läufertsmühle nach N'gerach und über die Neckartal-Autobahn heim.
Ok is jetzt nich der Knaller, aber nettes Gundlagentraining, falls ich doc mals zum TV stossen sollte.

Trotzdem könnte man ja ab und an was mit PM verabreden....
Und warum wir alle Geister im Namen haben?

Im Grunde genommen sind wir doch alle ein A... und ein Eimer!


----------



## helstein (16. Juli 2006)

Habe vor 2 Wochen eine alte Bekannte in Nüstenbach am Ski Hang getroffen, die mir von den Schürren erzählt hat.
Der Beklopte geht schon lang um.
Mir ist es vor 5 Jahren ebenfalls benahe passiert.
Bin mit meinem neuen Bike mit einem Freund von Nüstenbach in Richtung 
Masseldorn unterwegs gewesen als in einer Kurve eine Schur quer über den Weg gespannt war.
Kann mit den Lenkervorbau an der Schur zum Halten.


----------



## Knacki1 (27. Juli 2006)

Kranke Wi**er.

Spinnen wohl so ne ******** zu machen. Und was soll des eigentlich bringen?


----------



## pisskopp (27. Juli 2006)

Anzeigen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monarch (5. August 2006)

Hey Ramin,sollte man nicht fairerweise erwähnen,das da wo die Schnüre gespannt wurden,ein Bauer einfach seine Weide eingezäunt hat? Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal,das das sein gutes Recht ist.


----------



## drivingghost (5. August 2006)

Sicher darf ein Bauer seine Weide einzäunen, da spricht gar nichts dagegen.
Ich bekam jedoch gesagt, es wäre eine Wiese, die schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht genutzt wird. Warum dann einzäunen? Und selbst wenn sie genutzt würde, wieso ist die Schnur dann so hoch gespannt? Muss ja 1,30 bis 1,50m hoch gespannt gewesen sein, sonst bleibt sie nicht im Gesicht hängen.


----------



## Monarch (6. August 2006)

Sie wird in Zukunft als Viehweide genutzt und die erste Absperrung in dieser Höhe ist nur provisorisch als Anhaltspunkt für genau diesen Bauer.
Es ist ja alles halb so schlimm,es ist ja noch mal gut gegangen.
Damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen,ich wäre auch dafür ihn anzuzeigen,wenn er damit böswillige Hintergedanken gehabt hätte, er wollte jedoch definitiv nur seine Weide abstecken und das er dazu nicht ein rot-weißes Absperrband genommen hat,muss man aktzeptieren.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. August 2006)

Wo war denn das genau? Wenn man von der Waldstadt am links in den Wald reinbiegt? Da kommt man auf die Wiese, von der dann wieder rechts ein Wiesenweg nach Nüstenbach abzweigt.

Gruß,    Geisterfahrer


----------



## Veloziraptor (6. August 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Wo war denn das genau? Wenn man von der Waldstadt am links in den Wald reinbiegt? Da kommt man auf die Wiese, von der dann wieder rechts ein Wiesenweg nach Nüstenbach abzweigt.
> 
> Gruß,    Geisterfahrer



Moin Michael. Schon aufgeregt? Nur noch wenige Tage bis zum Finale. Ich hoffe, ich scheide nicht schon im Vorrundenspiel aus    

Ich denke mal, daß wir uns am 4.9. bei der Auslosung der Startnummern sehen.

Nein es geht nicht um Sport, sondern um´s Examen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. August 2006)

Arrrgh. Gerade hatte ich es vergessen!

Ja, sicher, da sieht man sich spätestens. Bin weg, Übungsklausur schreiben.


----------

